# pedigree



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

I just ordered Bandits 5 generation pedigree, should be interesting since his dad is aka and ckc and his mom ckc. excited to see what it says,


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm thinking of doing that for mine as well  . Ruger's parents are the same - dad is AKC & CKC, mom is CKC.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

CKC meaning Canadian?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> CKC meaning Canadian?


Yes Canadian Kennel Club


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

is there a diffrance in canadian and the continental? i keep seeing that here,


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, Canadian is legit, Continental, not so much


----------

